# HEARSE BUILDERS UNITE!



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

CMON I KNOW MORE THAN A FEW OF YA GOT HEARSE PROJECTS ON THE SIDE :0 










































































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u kno MINIDREAMS, BODINE, mademan, and BiggC gonna be all over this one.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice hearse


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a FEW of my projects:










































I havent taken a new pic with all of them together yet.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DAAAAAMN.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 13 2008, 05:48 PM~9684144
> *DAAAAAMN.....
> *


....not even half, lol I gotta head to the garage later and dig out the boxes of die cast`s. 1:18 66`s, 59`s, etc. ive got lots of 1:64ths.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 04:22 PM~9683136
> *u kno MINIDREAMS, BODINE, mademan, and BiggC gonna be all over this one.....
> *


i have one :biggrin: ...but no projects


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this 











AND THIS


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn i wish i could get my hands on a hearse model kit...i have a nice idea for one..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just a little pic i want to share. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2008, 02:44 PM~9692308
> *:0 oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 01:37 PM~9692228
> *just a little pic i want to share. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


^ mine, lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Found this one... I forgot I had it!!!
I'll finish it one day :uh:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

somebody should do a tuner version of a hearse


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 18 2008, 10:28 AM~9726117
> *somebody should do a tuner version of a hearse
> *


get to it. :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I just bought a mint sealed heavenly hearse!!! lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry bro I don't build Hearst , I just send people to their dirt nap in them. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2008, 11:33 AM~9726839
> *Sorry bro I don't build Hearst , I just send people to their dirt nap in them.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 ................................................ :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: ( :angel: )


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 14 2008, 02:04 AM~9688656
> *this
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of wheels are those on the bottom hurse?? i like those


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 18 2008, 12:45 PM~9726900
> *what kind of wheels are those on the bottom hurse?? i like those
> *


pegasus 1109's 

get em at betoscustomdesigns.com


*10.00 shipped*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2008, 10:49 AM~9726927
> *pegasus 1109's
> 
> get em at betoscustomdesigns.com
> ...


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

Where can I find a Jo-Han '66 Cadillac Ambulance? I've been trying to find one for quite some time


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mariusf78_@Jan 18 2008, 06:23 PM~9728778
> *Where can I find a Jo-Han '66 Cadillac Ambulance? I've been trying to find one for quite some time
> *


Best bet would be e-bay.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mariusf78_@Jan 18 2008, 04:23 PM~9728778
> *Where can I find a Jo-Han '66 Cadillac Ambulance? I've been trying to find one for quite some time
> *


I just had a homie trying to get rid of one, mint, no tires. I'll see if he still got it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 18 2008, 04:52 PM~9728997
> *I just had a homie trying to get rid of one, mint, no tires.  I'll see if he still got it
> *


if he does, and the above guy doesnt want it, hit me up second on the list.

thx,
Mike


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thirded......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2008, 07:30 PM~9729649
> *thirded......
> *


first. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ok guys go ahead and blast me if you want too I dont care but I gotta ask
this question :
what the hell is the fascination with hearses ????????????
I mean you guys do a good job building them and all but its a freakin hearse.
you know the last ride, the long dirt nap I dont get it. it seems kinda ghoulish or somethin.
can you clue me in ??? I'm sorry but I just dont get it.
I guess I just wanna know where you guys are comin from on this.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 19 2008, 02:15 AM~9732471
> *ok guys go ahead and blast me if you want too I dont care but I gotta ask
> this question :
> what the hell is the fascination with hearses ????????????
> ...


http://www.car-nection.com/yann/Dbas_txt/prof6566.htm


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FOR THE HEARSE LOVERS

http://www.car-nection.com/yann/Dbas_txt/prof6566.htm


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 05:38 AM~9732491
> *FOR THE HEARSE LOVERS
> 
> http://www.car-nection.com/yann/Dbas_txt/prof6566.htm
> *


ok homie I guess I just dont get it lol
no biggie you guys enjoy !!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 19 2008, 03:15 AM~9732471
> *ok guys go ahead and blast me if you want too I dont care but I gotta ask
> this question :
> what the hell is the fascination with hearses ????????????
> ...


i have always wantes a hearse, im now on my second one, they get the looks ....  :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gonna get a makeover :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 19 2008, 03:15 AM~9732471
> *ok guys go ahead and blast me if you want too I dont care but I gotta ask
> this question :
> what the hell is the fascination with hearses ????????????
> ...



you can get all the pussy you want in the back of a hearse and they never tell anyone. :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2008, 02:49 AM~9744713
> *you can get all the pussy you want in the back of a hearse *


i can speak from experince.... that is VERY true..... :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

he traded it off. Probably end up on ebay later.



> _Originally posted by Mariusf78+Jan 18 2008, 04:23 PM~9728778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 25 2008, 11:06 PM~9786693
> *he traded it off.  Probably end up on ebay later.
> *


ill be watchin, lol.... just picked up a whole shitload of hearses and ambulances.... all sealed on the bay :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 19 2008, 05:15 AM~9732471
> *ok guys go ahead and blast me if you want too I dont care but I gotta ask
> this question :
> what the hell is the fascination with hearses ????????????
> ...


they look cool as fuck. i always wanted one. i gotta try n build me a mopar hearse model one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

couple i had stashed at my dad's house... 


















i got one of them ghostbuster ambulance kits too......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 08:54 AM~9788394
> *
> i got one of them ghostbuster ambulance kits too......
> *


Ill take it!!! along with the other things we talked about! I need it to build my superior hearse.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo rev do u have any 4 sale


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 14 2008, 03:04 AM~9688656
> *this
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck i want that, can someone make an s&s masterpice


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

what would someone charge me to build a replica mine?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Got any pictures of it?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

old low&slo said:


> ok guys go ahead and blast me if you want too I dont care but I gotta ask
> this question :
> what the hell is the fascination with hearses ????????????
> I mean you guys do a good job building them and all but its a freakin hearse.
> ...


I like my rides sinister,ghoulish downright unsettling.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*ECTO 1 HEARSE and T-BIRD.*

COOOL!! I have not seen this thread before, some brilliant hearses in here guys, here is a couple of offerings from myself.

I started with the ECTO 1 ,gutted it and converted it into a hearse, including a wooden coffin, with flowers and a skeleton in the back, threw in an appropriate paint job, then did the Elvira T-Bird as a car for the mourners.









I have another Ecto 1 kit to add to the theme one day.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee those are badass.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

bad ass, i'm working on one myself, I got the ecto 1A kit, just waiting on the right time to get onit. Keep up the killer work on them hearses.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this belongs to S.Swanson on F.B layitlow










which I believe will be one Bad Ass Hearse once completed :thumbsup:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

avidinha said:


> Got any pictures of it?


the first one is shopped to give me a idea what itll look like when i throw the 90s front end on it and dropped


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOK GOOD TO ME IN HERE BRO'S:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I really wanna get back to this....:banghead:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 633951
> I really wanna get back to this....:banghead:


Look forward to seeing that one done man, i like what i can see.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

A HW Ghostbusters car I made look like its been setting in the back of a junk yard for yrs.









Here's a MB Hearse I did a wheels swap on.









Heres 2 HW Hearse drag cars.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Look forward to seeing that one done man, i like what i can see.


Thanks man,I had this going for the 100$ build-off but got side tracked(not that it would've been done anyways)The hood has a coffin shaped scoop and the front seat is a modified Dragula body.Ive been noticing lately how hearses have caught on back in the 90s no one wanted em and a lot ended up in Demolition Derbys


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My 60 corversion I was doing for the Ecto 1 buildoff on fb.Ill finish it someday.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

My '59 Cadillac M&M Service Car


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

I would like to build one but they creep me out for some reason... maybe I'll build the ghost buster one.


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

My '66 Cadillac M&M Combo Hearse/Ambulance


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice did the rear door open or you cut it open?


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

The rear door already came open


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

*My ‘66 Cadillac M&M 3-way Hearse*


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

My ‘59 Cadillac M&M 3-way Hearse


----------



## frizzen (Nov 18, 2019)

Beautiful cars!


Thanks for bringing this thread back up, it's giving me some motivation to try and dig out a couple of my old hearse projects.


----------

